# CSS und JSF



## Inara50 (6. Jun 2014)

Hallo Zusammen... 
eine kurze Frage: ist es möglich, auf einer JSF-Seite in einer Tabelle die Schriftfarbe via CSS abhängig vom Text zu ändern? Wenn in der Tabelle "OK" steht, soll der Text gründ sein, bei "ERROR" entsprechend rot. Bei allen anderen Werten bleibt der Text schwarz. 

Ist das rein über CSS möglich? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antwort


----------

